# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Godot Engine - Problme d'export HTML et Windows

## Notion de fraise

Bonjour  tous!

J'ai voulu faire un export HTML de mon projet, et je me retrouve (encore!) avec cet cran o il est crit "powered by emscripten" avec un "downloading" infini. Je n'avais pas trouv de solution  ce problme pour la version 1.0, et il est encore l sur la 2.0... Et puis rien qui n'y fasse mention dans les nouveauts de la version.
En bonus, le fichier .exe issu d'un export pour Windows ne fonctionne pas non plus, il lance juste la console une fraction de seconde(je suis sous Windows7-64).
Quelqu'un aurait-il des informations  ce sujet?

----------


## Notion de fraise

Au temps pour moi, j'avais btement oubli de rinstaller l'export templates  ::oops:: 
a ne fonctionne toujours pas, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir eu auparavant le rflexe de regarder les erreurs javascript de l'export. tant donn que sur Unity, je n'avais jamais eu ce genre de problme...
Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil du ct de ces erreurs.

 suivre

----------


## Notion de fraise

Du nouveau sur les erreurs javascript. Ceci concerne le fichier .html de l'export
Pour commencer, on a:



```

```

Le "var print" provoque une erreur de syntaxe, j'ai enlev le "var".

Pour le reste des erreurs que j'ai pu trouver, elles sont toutes dues  des variables telles que $GODOT_CONTROLS_ENABLED, $GODOT_DEBUG_ENABLED. D'aprs ce que j'ai pu trouver dans le code source:
https://github.com/godotengine/godot...ort/export.cpp
ces noms de variable sont supposs tre remplacs par leur valeur en brut dans le javascript, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans mon fichier html.
Il me reste donc  trouver pourquoi.

----------


## LittleWhite

Supposition : il faut les dfinir  travers les proprits du projet.

----------


## Notion de fraise

Non, car le remplacement de valeur se base sur des paramtres dj connus. L'appel de la mthode se fait comme suit:



```

```

En nommant mon fichier godot.html pour l'export, a n'a rien chang, les $GODOT_* ne sont pas remplacs. J'en dduis que la mthode n'est pas du tout appele.

Tout a va trop loin, mon but  la base est simplement d'exporter mon projet et l'envoyer  des amis. L, mme en remplaant les valeurs  la main et en excutant le projet avec Wamp Server pour viter les problmes de scurit, a n'en finit pas avec les erreurs.
Je vais laisser de ct l'export HTML pour l'instant, et voir si je peux au moins faire marcher l'excutable Windows.

----------


## Notion de fraise

En cherchant  partir des erreurs affiches dans la console Windows, j'ai trouv ceci:
https://github.com/godotengine/godot/issues/114
J'ai chang l'option d'export en remplaant "Export all resources in the project" par "Export all files in the project directory", et il n'y avait plus de problme. Et tant qu' faire, a a galement rgl tous les problmes d'export HTML.
J'aurais d commencer par chercher du ct de l'export Windows... C'est intensment ballot  ::oops:: .

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, le problme est rgl  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bien jou  ::): 
Et cela me rassure par rapport au fait que Godot soit un vrai moteur utilisable et fiable.

----------

